# X220 x11 resolution is incorrect



## Tickerguy (Jul 23, 2017)

I have an X220 with the Centrino wifi interface and it is working well with one exception.... the screen resolution comes up as 1024x768, which is wrong -- it's an odd one 1366x86x, and is not 4:3 aspect either.

This results in things being "stretched" that are graphical, which is obviously not so good.

Does anyone know how to get Xorg to pick up the correct resolution?  xrandr doesn't show any other options but 1024x768.... GNome has no idea either, other than showing the default from xrandr....

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mrclksr (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Tickerguy ,

please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------



## Tickerguy (Jul 24, 2017)

Here's the whole thing... I see no evidence that it found the correct native resolution at all....


----------



## mrclksr (Jul 24, 2017)

What is your graphics card/chip? Is it Intel?


----------



## Tickerguy (Jul 24, 2017)

Yes; that's the only possibility in these machines.... (there is no option for an external card on them; they're all the Intel integrated graphics.)  Core i5 processor.


----------



## mrclksr (Jul 24, 2017)

According to your /var/log/Xorg.0.log, it seems you haven't installed the intel driver (x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel):


```
[  1990.111] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
```
If that's the case: `pkg install x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel`


----------



## Tickerguy (Jul 24, 2017)

Aha -- that would be the magical incantation.... 

Thank you!


----------



## mrclksr (Jul 24, 2017)

No problem


----------



## Tickerguy (Jul 24, 2017)

Now if I can just get the other problem I have resolved -- I've got a requirement to be able to get into Supermicro KVM systems, some of which are quite old.  The FreeBSD java implementation pukes on the jar components it sends down (it knows what Linux is, but tries to specifically reference libraries.)

So what I need to do -- it appears -- is to load a reasonably-current Linux java runtime binary (which it doesn't appear I can do from packages at all, and the one in ports is REAL old.)  I think what I want is a way to use apt-get or yum..... but not sure how to accomplish that.

I do have Thunderbird loaded, which is a straight Linux binary, and it's working.... so if I can find a way to load it I think I'm good.

If I can then I can probably free myself from the Windows menace on this box, which would be quite nice.


----------



## mrclksr (Jul 24, 2017)

Tickerguy said:


> Now if I can just get the other problem I have resolved -- I've got a requirement to be able to get into Supermicro KVM systems, some of which are quite old. The FreeBSD java implementation pukes on the jar components it sends down (it knows what Linux is, but tries to specifically reference libraries.)
> 
> So what I need to do -- it appears -- is to load a reasonably-current Linux java runtime binary (which it doesn't appear I can do from packages at all, and the one in ports is REAL old.) I think what I want is a way to use apt-get or yum..... but not sure how to accomplish that.



I think you should start a new thread for this issue.


----------

